# 9th Bombardment Group History



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2008)

Book on the history of the B-29's of the 9th Bombardment Group. Found the book here at link below. Very nice pdf file and includes pictures of different aircrews in with the history. 

9th Bombardment Group HISTORY: Welcome

The version below I was able to cut the pdf file size in half without loosing any data for faster download.


----------



## Bryster51 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice find!


----------

